# 2010 CR1 frame question



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

for 2010 is the frame on the CR1 comp, team and pro basically the same (but with different graffics)?


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Weight.

www.wrenchscience.com

www.competitivecyclist.com


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

97G8tr said:


> Weight.
> 
> www.wrenchscience.com
> 
> www.competitivecyclist.com


I'm talking frame/fork only. I read somewhere that they were made from the same carbon.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

97G8tr said:


> Weight.
> 
> www.wrenchscience.com
> 
> www.competitivecyclist.com


I see on the wrenchscience website that the CR1 pro and the CR1 SL are different weight frames, I think its because the SL is made with better/lighter carbon fiber. but does anybody know if the comp/team/elite/pro are the same frames?


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Again, I would assume that the frames are effectively the same just different carbon weave.


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

The only one that's different is the SL. All other models are the same frame with different color schemes.


----------



## VanillaGorila (May 14, 2010)

mtb2road said:


> The only one that's different is the SL. All other models are the same frame with different color schemes.


I emailed Scott and thats the same thing they said.


----------

